# Southern Rallies



## Cajuntinman (Mar 20, 2014)

Are there any rallies in the souther Texas/Louisiana areas? We used to be teardroppers and started a ralley in louisisa that is going on it's 9th year.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

A Rally anywhere in the ArkLaTex area would be Great


----------

